# Mittens



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

This is Mittens, my last mouse left, I bought him with two females who died suddenly. I'm going to try and rebuild my mouse family. Mittens is a beautiful light Martin Sable.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

there is no pic!


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Still not working... Try posting a link to the photo if you're having trouble uploading it.


----------

